# Doe not coming into heat



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, so I have been dieing to breed Maxinne. She would go into regular heats until the last two or three months. Now I haven't seen any signs of heat at all. I bring a buck out to her every day and she never wants anything to do with them. 

:hair: 

Then she watched Sugar get bred and after that she decided to start humping others... I don't know if shes confused or what.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like those dreaded "silent heats"! I noticed with my older does that even though they do cycle yearly, they tend to be "silent" after kidding through til around August...then they turn into hussies! After December though they go back to the not so blatant behaviour....maybe Maxinne is showing that she is about to come into heat by mounting the other does....possibly put her in with the buck now and see how she reacts, she may end up in standing heat within a few hours or a few days.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've either thrown her in with the buck, or brought the buck to her for a month now. The boy is always interested, but she's not. She is 8-9 months old now.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't have much experience yet but I have a 2 yr. old doe that had silent heats all fall. I finally brought the buck to my house and put him in with her 24/7 for one month. I found semen on her hind legs one night at milking but never saw them 'together'.

The breeder told me that she's had does who were only in heat for six to 12 hours so if they come in over night... a person would miss it! Thus why I put the buck in with her. Ask me in five months and I'll let you know if she's preggers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so she had heats and now doesnt...........any possibility a buck got out or bred through the fence? I know you had a storm a couple months back -- did any animals get out?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

twist was/is like that.. drives me nuts which is why i gave up and made her live with the buck for 2 months!

but do you have a wether? thats the only way i can tell twist is in heat


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, she had very obvious heats with LOTS of tail flagging. I know the bucks didn't get into the girls pen. I always keep the bucks locked in if the weather is going to be bad, or is. 

Between the fence would be possible if neither party minded a really strong Zap from the electric fence. I have metal fence with electric between boys and girls. But she would never back up to the fence like some other horny goats I have, so I don't think so. 

I do have a wether, but he is still young and since I took away the crown jewels the only one he humps is Sugar. In heat or not mind you. :roll:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha poor sugar..

my wether cruiser thinks he's head buck.. makes the noises , TRIES to pee on himself, which doesn't work and he gets angry. humps everything in the pen he can.

but twist is his special girl.. they're married.. if goats do that


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sugar doesn't mind it really. :ROFL: Just like her mom! :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

hahaha!

my friend has doe who she has a hard time keeping NOT PREGNANT!

we call her looker the hooker.. sad thing is her daughters are all like that too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: 


Anyway....LOL... a vet ,can give her a shot ,to make her come in...maybe you can try that.... :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I would just feel bad giving her those drugs at such a young age. 

Any herbal stuff people know off?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so for the past few months she has been in heat like clock work -- when should she be in heat again (or should have)?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

well, I've honestly lost track. She would always come into heat with Sugar and Spice. 

I've been keeping an eye on her since the beginning of December and around the 15th of December I started bringing the buck to see her every day to try and catch her in heat. 

So I haven't seen her cycle for a while and I didn't write it down when she did... yeah... stupid me.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Talking with my vet there are no ill effects from the Lutalyse. 
We had to give it to a doe that was "oops" bred, that I was not prepared to go through with! :angry: It didn't phase her at all!
We now use the vet that some of the other big time breeders in our area use (who she told me have also used lutalyse on their does from time to time with no issues)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

There are some homeopathics that encourage a doe to cycle. I have to look in our book though and it's not right here. If you might be interested in that, I could look it up for you. . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sure, I would like to know what kind of all natural things I can use before drugs. But, if I need to use lute then I will consider it. I would just need to convince my vet to give it to me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey we all miss our time of month at least once a year -- give her till mid February I say. :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I talked to my vet to get Bose and I brought up Maxinne. They would want to do a pregnancy test since it's been about 2-3 months since her last heat. They want... are you ready for the price........ $45!!!!! for the pregnancy test! :shocked: :shocked: 

So I guess I am just going to wait and see with her. :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WHAT :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: You can draw the blood your self and with mailing have the test for $13.00!!!!! That is rediculous.

Tina told me about some stuff called Vionate that helped her doe finally get pregnant ask her about that!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Where do you send it kelebek?

I am 95% sure she isn't preggy, but I figured if I let the vet test then I could get the lute from them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I go through http://www.biotracking.com they are AWESOME! They run tests on Mon and Wed, with results given on Wed and Fri.

It is $7.50 for the test and about $5.00 for shipping.

You can also get the lute from http://www.vetserv-usa.com without an RX!!! it is about $60.00 though - so I would ask the vet how much he is going to charge for a single dose - might be in your interest to just buy the whole dang bottle and save yourself!

PS thanks for the letters - I received them on Friday!!! I OWE you!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the BoSe was $40 for a 100ml bottle. Blah! 

I told the lady there that the preg test was much cheaper if I sent it out myself. I also asked if I could give them a copy of the results(if she is neg.) and we could go from there. She said that was fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats a start


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

they wont just give you the lute???? absurd


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha, I was reading this on a ewbsite, and I thought.. hey.. Ashley might like to know this, so then I come on here and try to remember where I seen this.

Anyway, it applys to people, but you could look into the ingrediants and see if any might work for your goatie... :shrug:

____________

Fertility Tonic

2 parts ho shou wu 
1 part astragalus root 
1 part dong quai root (substitute ginseng for men) 
2 parts false unicorn root 
3 parts wild yam root 
1 part vitex berries 
1 part squaw vine 
1 part cinnamon 
The tonic may be used in tincture (3/4 teaspoon daily), capsule (3 capsules twice per day), or tea (one cup three times per day) form. Use daily for up to 3 months. During this time, change your lifestyle to include plenty of exercise, rest, and above all, a healthy diet. Take a multivitamin every day, as well as bee pollen

Taken from http://www.naturalark.com/herbpreg.html


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, she's been given lute TWICE and has not gone into heat. :hair: :hair: :hair: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Infertile?? Would OMF replace her?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

DOnt give up on her!! Ok seriously, I had two does doing the same thing, I just about sold the two. There was absolutly no signs on heat, I would take the buck to her everyday and tease her and nothing. SO I got pissed off and decided to just shove her in the buck pen ( yes with all 5 of my bucks) I figured she would get pregnant one way or another. Well come to find out that doe LOVED to be chaced around and snorted at lol. After 5 minutes of her kicking up her heels at the boys she finally stood for them and had a triplets 5 months later. Everytime I want to get these two does bred I have to leave them in there for a month straight to make sure she got tagged because her heats were so silent that ludalycing her dident help. It sounds to me just like the problem I had! dont give up on her!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I have been leaving her in with the buck in a stall and watching, but she just runs around screaming bloody murder and he looks at her like she is crazy. :shrug: 

I am sure to replace her I would need to get vet proof of her being infertile and in the end it's just not worth it to me. I will most likely end up selling her to a pet home with a wether.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, I'm so sorry! 


Was the lute given at 1 1/2 cc? It is odd that she didn't come into heat...usually works within 48 hours..though with some it can take up to 96 hours for a heat.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, 1 1/2 cc. Should I try 2cc? 

I watched her very carefully and she never came into heat. Put her and the buck together everyday. :scratch:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, this is going to be strange but I guess it's worth a try. Have you tried a different buck?? Just pulling at straws here. I just looked back at my old post and I'm sorry for not looking up those homeopatchics for you. I will go grab the book now. I want to say Sepia was one of the homeopathics but not sure, so will go and check. I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've tried every buck I have at the barn right now. I even brought in a buck from my friends and she doesn't want him either.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Shes a really picky doe.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Tell me about it. :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I am now putting her in with the buck during the day, ALL day, and then putting her in with the other juniors at night. I am also giving her red raspberry leaves. I'm up for trying anything right now. 

I was actually debating throwing her in with all the bucks and leaving her for a month or so, but i decided it wasn't such a good idea. Half the bucks are already on the injured list and fighting over a girl is not something they need right now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there a way to put her and a buck together for some time? I have a doe that just would not show signs of heat - but I think that we finally got her - saw some goo - but no flagging at all and when I would turn a boy in there with her - she would be the crud out of him.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, she is staying with Fudge during the day, and all she did the whole day was scream like crazy. I didn't think the neighbors would appreciate the screaming at night. :hair:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a young doe. I wouldn't panic yet. If you did see her having cycles it would seem very odd to me that she is having a problem that won't resolve itself next season. I've had ND does the same age that I saw in heat in fall/early winter and did not come back into heat after early Feb. This time of year heats can become either more silent or end altogether til late summer/early fall.
If you can wait til next fall, I'm betting she'll be just fine.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Lute will only work if there is a CL to regress. Otherwise it will not bring a doe into heat.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Were the injections given 14 days apart? She was probably not in the right stage of her cycle to respond to the first injection. She should be hitting the right part on the 14 day mark if the first one didn't work.


----------

